

To Test or Not to Test? Good Question - KentBeck
http://www.threeriversinstitute.org/blog/?p=187

======
swolchok
May be tangential, but: 1) I've never read of Lisp graybeards (or, actually,
any graybeards) advocating testing. Ditto for open-source projects. Is the
constant evolution and experimental nature of pg-style Lisp coding a
replacement for testing? 2) How much testing do you bother to do in an early-
stage startup?

In my own limited experience with UmBus (<http://mbusreloaded.com/umbus>, it's
a free, local service), my testing is limited to ensuring that it Works For Me
when I implement it and monitoring for unusual and failed requests.

------
KentBeck
Smalltalk was initially a no-test zone. When it became more commercial,
though, testing became common.

